# How do I rent out my points? Is it profitable?



## Formerexpat (Apr 7, 2018)

DH and I have owned in HHI for 15+ years and now live near that resort. Also own at SSR. Frankly we are over the theme parks for now, till we have grandchildren old enough to bring. For the next couple of years it might be nice to go outside of DVC, outside of RCI, and all the Collections, and if we could get $$ for our points (safely) I’d be game to try. How does one go about offering their points for rent, and how much could we expect to net? Thanks for your help!


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2018)

Hilton Head is a niche market. Right now on Redweek.com I don't see any for rent. I use Redweek and the Disboards to rent my points out but I can tell you most people want to go to Walt Disney World. (I, on the other hand, love Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort in the winter, spring and fall. Summer on Hilton Head is too Hot, Humid and crowded)

At 7 months all points are equal. I think either of the options I mentioned above would work. 

You can also use a broker and there are a lot of them around. Points are a commodity right now. It is definitely a sellers market even at 7 months but because Hilton Head is what it is you will probably get only $13 per point for Disney World resorts.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have rented my DVC points over the last few years, and I get $15 per point by renting Disney's Aulani studios.  The cheaper I get them, the better they rent.  So cheaper views, cheaper times of year.  I advertise free on Craigslist.  I like making $9 per point in profit X 500 points.  There are always annoying people who want dates I cannot possibly get, like July 4th week.  I tell them to let me know 7 months out next time.  

Disney's Californian is easy to rent as well.  A studio can easily get $17 per point during busy times of year at Disneyland.  But just try to get it.  It's practically impossible to get anything in a studio, even at exactly 7 months out.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 7, 2018)

I keep seeing the acronym DH. What does it mean?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2018)

Dear Husband - it's internet/text talk - not timeshare specific.


----------



## Janann (Apr 7, 2018)

There are plenty of brokers out there who will take care of everything.  Here is one that is popular and gets good reviews:  https://www.dvcrequest.com/default.asp


----------



## Trudyt623 (Apr 8, 2018)

Formerexpat said:


> DH and I have owned in HHI for 15+ years and now live near that resort. Also own at SSR. Frankly we are over the theme parks for now, till we have grandchildren old enough to bring. For the next couple of years it might be nice to go outside of DVC, outside of RCI, and all the Collections, and if we could get $$ for our points (safely) I’d be game to try. How does one go about offering their points for rent, and how much could we expect to net? Thanks for your help!



I just rented my Animal Kingdom points with David's Vacation rentals and just about doubled my maintenance fees.  Points were rented in less than 24 hours and 70% of the money was in my paypal account the next day and transferred into my bank account within 72 hours.  Yes, it can be very profitable.


----------



## icydog (Apr 8, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have rented my DVC points over the last few years, and I get $15 per point by renting Disney's Aulani studios.  The cheaper I get them, the better they rent.  So cheaper views, cheaper times of year.  I advertise free on Craigslist.  I like making $9 per point in profit X 500 points.  There are always annoying people who want dates I cannot possibly get, like July 4th week.  I tell them to let me know 7 months out next time.
> 
> Disney's Californian is easy to rent as well.  A studio can easily get $17 per point during busy times of year at Disneyland.  But just try to get it.  It's practically impossible to get anything in a studio, even at exactly 7 months out.



Hi Cindy, I used CL once and I will never use it again. Hi cost items seem not to do well on CL. I rent my BCV points out at 11 months at $17-18 per point. I have started to rent two bedroom villas only, and I ask the renter to pay the PayPal fees.


----------



## icydog (Apr 8, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> I just rented my Animal Kingdom points with David's Vacation rentals and just about doubled my maintenance fees.  Points were rented in less than 24 hours and 70% of the money was in my paypal account the next day and transferred into my bank account within 72 hours.  Yes, it can be very profitable.



Thats the rub with David's. You give up all your points and get 70% paid--and then wait a year to get the other 30%.

That's not for me. My business model is I get paid upfront through PayPal and the funds are non-refundable just like airline tickets. It works for me and always has worked for me. I've been doing this for 20+ years now. I always suggest that my guests pay me by credit card through PayPal.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Apr 8, 2018)

Icydogy, last year was the first time I rented my points out so I am new to this. I love having these conversations and learning.  Boy, am I learning new things here!

p.s. I could not figure how to quote with all the multi quotes in the post


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2018)

Trudyt623 said:


> Icydogy, last year was the first time I rented my points out so I am new to this. I love having these conversations and learning.  Boy, am I learning new things here!
> 
> p.s. I could not figure how to quote with all the multi quotes in the post


You can reply to a post by hitting Quote and Reply.  If you want to reply to more than one person in your reply hit Quote and Reply again.  Both Quotes will show up in your reply.


----------



## icydog (Apr 12, 2018)

icydog said:


> Thats the rub with David's. You give up all your points and get 70% paid--and then wait a year to get the other 30%.
> 
> That's not for me. My business model is I get paid upfront through PayPal and the funds are non-refundable just like airline tickets. It works for me and always has worked for me. I've been doing this for 20+ years now. I always suggest that my guests pay me by credit card through PayPal.





Trudyt623 said:


> Icydogy, last year was the first time I rented my points out so I am new to this. I love having these conversations and learning.  Boy, am I learning new things here!
> 
> p.s. I could not figure how to quote with all the multi quotes in the post




Hit Quote and Reply to reply to two separate quotes in your reply.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have rented my DVC points over the last few years, and I get $15 per point by renting Disney's Aulani studios.  The cheaper I get them, the better they rent.  So cheaper views, cheaper times of year.  I advertise free on Craigslist.  I like making $9 per point in profit X 500 points.  There are always annoying people who want dates I cannot possibly get, like July 4th week.  I tell them to let me know 7 months out next time.
> 
> Disney's Californian is easy to rent as well.  A studio can easily get $17 per point during busy times of year at Disneyland.  But just try to get it.  It's practically impossible to get anything in a studio, even at exactly 7 months out.



Do you own at Grand Cal? I am able to get studios with no problem. I decided a few days ago I did not want the studio and switched to a 1 bedroom. I have never had any problems booking my home resorts so far. I just switched Aulani to different dates and got exactly what I wanted. I think as long as they are your home resorts, it is not a problem.


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Do you own at Grand Cal? I am able to get studios with no problem. I decided a few days ago I did not want the studio and switched to a 1 bedroom. I have never had any problems booking my home resorts so far. I just switched Aulani to different dates and got exactly what I wanted. I think as long as they are your home resorts, it is not a problem.




Do you own in CA?  If you do, you can get *BIG* dollars for a rental there.


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 14, 2018)

I own at Grand Cal, Aulani and several orlando resorts. I have not had any problems reserving what I want at any time between 11 and 7 months. Even after 7 months, somtimes I get lucky.

BTW, I do not rent my timeshares. I buy to use. If I ever can't use, I would consider renting on an exception basis. This is not a business to me.


----------



## Bdpd (Apr 28, 2018)

icydog said:


> Hi Cindy, I used CL once and I will never use it again. Hi cost items seem not to do well on CL. I rent my BCV points out at 11 months at $17-18 per point. I have started to rent two bedroom villas only, and I ask the renter to pay the PayPal fees.


I'm new to this, so just how do you accomplish this on your own? Any other tips other than go to Disboards and read? We have owned since 1997 and have always used them- now looking to possibly do a 1 time rent out. Thanks for any thoughts and info.


----------



## Crafty71 (Apr 28, 2018)

Bdpd said:


> I'm new to this, so just how do you accomplish this on your own? Any other tips other than go to Disboards and read? We have owned since 1997 and have always used them- now looking to possibly do a 1 time rent out. Thanks for any thoughts and info.


If you are looking for a 1-time rent out, I would suggest you work with a broker like David's...soooo much easier than trying to figure out the market, the demand, the rules, find a renter, how to collect, should I do a rental agreement, etc.

I have used them a couple of times and it has always worked exactly as advertised.

Cheers!


----------



## Bdpd (Apr 28, 2018)

Crafty71 said:


> If you are looking for a 1-time rent out, I would suggest you work with a broker like David's...soooo much easier than trying to figure out the market, the demand, the rules, find a renter, how to collect, should I do a rental agreement, etc.
> 
> I have used them a couple of times and it has always worked exactly as advertised.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks- will look at that.


----------



## djohn06 (Apr 29, 2018)

I've rented my own and have gotten $17 - $19 pp by focusing on peak travel periods.  As Disney continues to raise rooms at their deluxe resorts, there is more profit can be gained from us owners renting out our points.

But, if you want hands off, the brokers are the way to go. You probably will get $13 a point with them.  That's still a good deal for you.

I'm still trying to figure out if renters have to pay the daily car resort parking fee.


----------



## chriskre (Apr 29, 2018)

I rented 2 years worth of points in less than 2 weeks.
Easy peasy with the points rental brokers.

Yeah you pay a little spread to them for the work but I didn't even
have to log into my account to do anything.  He did everything.
Direct deposit ACH into my bank of 75% and then the rest
is due closer to check in.  

I used Paul at DVC rental store.  
He used to be on one of the big Disney DVC forums so I had a 
comfortable feeling about them.  
https://dvcrentalstore.com/

Take the cash you make after paying your MF's and use that to
pay cash for the vacations that you really want for now.  DVC is
getting really expensive to buy into $225/pt. so if you later decide you
want to go back to Disney, you'll be happy you didn't sell your
points and rented them.


----------



## Bdpd (Apr 29, 2018)

djohn06 said:


> I've rented my own and have gotten $17 - $19 pp by focusing on peak travel periods.  As Disney continues to raise rooms at their deluxe resorts, there is more profit can be gained from us owners renting out our points.
> 
> But, if you want hands off, the brokers are the way to go. You probably will get $13 a point with them.  That's still a good deal for you.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if renters have to pay the daily car resort parking fee.


The points I have were banked and need to be used by Nov 30 because of my use year. If I don’t use them myself or rent them, I guess I will deposit to RCI. It is probably too late to figure how safely rent on my own. Thanks for any other thoughts...


----------



## Bdpd (Apr 29, 2018)

chriskre said:


> I rented 2 years worth of points in less than 2 weeks.
> Easy peasy with the points rental brokers.
> 
> Yeah you pay a little spread to them for the work but I didn't even
> ...


Thanks- will definitely check them out!


----------



## chriskre (Apr 29, 2018)

Bdpd said:


> The points I have were banked and need to be used by Nov 30 because of my use year. If I don’t use them myself or rent them, I guess I will deposit to RCI. It is probably too late to figure how safely rent on my own. Thanks for any other thoughts...



Oh don't give them to RCI!
He will rent them for you in a few weeks.
You have plenty of time.

Most of the rentals will be for a night or two,
 but you will be amazed at how many ressies 
you can get for Poly & BLT with just a few months planning.  
I'm learning so much myself!   LOL


----------



## tgropp (Jun 22, 2018)

icydog said:


> Thats the rub with David's. You give up all your points and get 70% paid--and then wait a year to get the other 30%.
> 
> That's not for me. My business model is I get paid upfront through PayPal and the funds are non-refundable just like airline tickets. It works for me and always has worked for me. I've been doing this for 20+ years now. I always suggest that my guests pay me by credit card through PayPal.



Understand that. I prefer to have  Davids look after renting my points. It is completely Worry Free. They look after Everything. I have no problem waiting to get the extra 30%. It goes towards the MF's. Everyone has their preferences and they are all good.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 12, 2018)

Both David’s and Paul at DVC Rental Store have been mentioned here. What are the pros and cons of each company?

Also, what if the renter cancels their reservation. When do you get the remaining 30%?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Both David’s and Paul at DVC Rental Store have been mentioned here. What are the pros and cons of each company?
> 
> Also, what if the renter cancels their reservation. When do you get the remaining 30%?


Renters simply do not cancel.  That is something they know they cannot do because David's provides a contract that stipulates no refunds.  

If you want a truly hassle-free way of renting your points.  I have rented through David, but I have rented myself for more money.  There is a hassle in doing it yourself.


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Renters simply do not cancel.  That is something they know they cannot do because David's provides a contract that stipulates no refunds.
> 
> If you want a truly hassle-free way of renting your points.  I have rented through David, but I have rented myself for more money.  There is a hassle in doing it yourself.



Do you prefer David’s or DVC Rental Store?

How much of a hassle is it to rent points yourself and where do you post the ads?

Even with David’s or DVC Rental Store, they still require that the DVC member make the dining and magical express reservations. This seems like the most work. I did not ask about FastPass reservations but I assume they would make the DVC member do that too in order to get the 60 month booking window. I wonder why they don’t just have the renter make all their own reservations. What if they want to make a change? Can’t they do it within their own My Disney Experience account? It is linked to their tickets or annual passes, not the resort. So I am confused as to why the DVC member would make all these reservations for the renter. Then we would also need their credit card info.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

I have only used David's.  I would only rent with him.  My experience was good.  You do have to add the ME and other reservations, which can be a lot of work, but I haven't had to do much with my past experience.  I think I added Magical Express for one couple, and that was it.  I rented at least five or six times, so that is not bad.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 13, 2018)

You might need to add Magical Express, or add the Dining Plan (I think at lease some rental services don't allow that option) if requested, but the renter adds the resort reservation # to their MDE account and reserves all their own dining and Fastpasses.


----------



## Dean (Aug 14, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Do you prefer David’s or DVC Rental Store?
> 
> How much of a hassle is it to rent points yourself and where do you post the ads?
> 
> Even with David’s or DVC Rental Store, they still require that the DVC member make the dining and magical express reservations. This seems like the most work. I did not ask about FastPass reservations but I assume they would make the DVC member do that too in order to get the 60 month booking window. I wonder why they don’t just have the renter make all their own reservations. What if they want to make a change? Can’t they do it within their own My Disney Experience account? It is linked to their tickets or annual passes, not the resort. So I am confused as to why the DVC member would make all these reservations for the renter. Then we would also need their credit card info.


Personally I find it easier to rent points myself.  Nowadays I don't advertise, I have enough people I've rented to previously that  contact me that I rent all I need to that way.  I also downsized years ago from a high of 885 points to 432 now, sold off all my OKW points (contracts of 270, 232 & 50).  With the higher points costs of the newer resorts and less exchange options, I likely will rent less and use more in the future.

The renter can make their own Fast Pass and dining reservations but the owner has to add the dining plan if applicable.  They can also add ME on their own once the reservation is in their name.  When I rent, I normally just email DVC and give them the ME info and let them make it.


----------



## bhrungo (Aug 20, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Do you own at Grand Cal? I am able to get studios with no problem. I decided a few days ago I did not want the studio and switched to a 1 bedroom. I have never had any problems booking my home resorts so far. I just switched Aulani to different dates and got exactly what I wanted. I think as long as they are your home resorts, it is not a problem.



I would LOVE to rent at the Grand Californian. What would it cost for a week in a studio or 1 bedroom?


----------



## Dean (Aug 20, 2018)

bhrungo said:


> I would LOVE to rent at the Grand Californian. What would it cost for a week in a studio or 1 bedroom?


It depends on the time of year but round numbers about $3K for a studio and double that for a 1 BR for a week, maybe more in some cases.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Aug 25, 2018)

bhrungo said:


> I would LOVE to rent at the Grand Californian. What would it cost for a week in a studio or 1 bedroom?


You need to have an owner there lined up before 11 months out to book GCV.  It books up very quickly with the limited number of villas there. Just 48 total. 23 dedicated two bedrooms, 23 lock off two bedrooms, two grand villas.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Aug 25, 2018)

Bdpd said:


> The points I have were banked and need to be used by Nov 30 because of my use year. If I don’t use them myself or rent them, I guess I will deposit to RCI. It is probably too late to figure how safely rent on my own. Thanks for any other thoughts...


I hope you got something booked about when you posted because availability is slim for 2018 and into 2019 already.  If you didn't get something booked, you may need to consider those points lost.


----------



## noreenkate (Sep 1, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Both David’s and Paul at DVC Rental Store have been mentioned here. What are the pros and cons of each company?
> 
> Also, what if the renter cancels their reservation. When do you get the remaining 30%?





tgropp said:


> Understand that. I prefer to have  Davids look after renting my points. It is completely Worry Free. They look after Everything. I have no problem waiting to get the extra 30%. It goes towards the MF's. Everyone has their preferences and they are all good.



I recently contacted both companies about possibly renting out a confirmed reservation that was booked for friends that cannot go.

Both companies required _*ACCESS TO MY MEMBERSHIP! *__*NOPE! *_not comfortable at all.

For me, that was a deal breaker, no way am I allowing anyone accesses to my account to make changes. 
- looks like we are doing an extra trip at Thanksgiving.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 1, 2018)

noreenkate said:


> I recently contacted both companies about possibly renting out a confirmed reservation that was booked for friends that cannot go.
> 
> Both companies required _*ACCESS TO MY MEMBERSHIP! *__*NOPE! *_not comfortable at all.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by these companies being a deal broker? They do access your account but there is not much they can do with it and they are both reputable so I would think it is okay.


----------



## elaine (Sep 1, 2018)

With access they can cancel or change anything. Even if it just by mistake, I’m also not comfortable with that. 
Do they need that also for making reservations or just confirmed ones?
I have a confirmed reservation dvc hhi for next summer. I think I’ll just post it on another website and rent directly.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 2, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> What do you mean by these companies being a deal broker? They do access your account but there is not much they can do with it and they are both reputable so I would think it is okay.



I did not have to do any dining plan reservations. 
I had several different renters so maybe none of them wanted it but 
I was never asked to.   Not sure if Paul was able to do it as I let him
do the searching for the units as well.  You can choose to do the
searching yourself or give them access to the account to do it themselves.

I did not want to work hard at this process at all plus not have to compete
with other sellers when the emails go out.   Who has time for that unless
you are getting the full money for those points.  Worked for me.   
I'll probably do it again next year if I don't go back to WDW.
My annual pass expires in October so I am only doing EOY passes now.


----------



## noreenkate (Sep 2, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> What do you mean by these companies being a deal broker? They do access your account but there is not much they can do with it and they are both reputable so I would think it is okay.



Deal _breaker _ 

If your comfortable using them great-
I am not. Especially with reservations 6 weeks before and 6weeks after.

Not saying they aren’t well established businesses but that I don’t feel comfortable giving access to my account.

The OP asked about cons-
I gave my opinion.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2018)

I need to learn how to do my own rentals for weeks and points I can’t use myself. Any advice?


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2018)

noreenkate said:


> Deal _breaker _
> 
> If your comfortable using them great-
> I am not. Especially with reservations 6 weeks before and 6weeks after.
> ...



Yes I agree now. Just had a bad experience with DVC Rental Store. I do not trust them at all. I am not going to post the details but if anyone wants to know what happened, send me a private message before considering this company.


----------

